# Ron Allman



## granfire (Sep 2, 2013)

The area's community has had to take another hard hit as Ron Allman passed away this week.
A fixture throughout the last decades, he only recently took a step back.

His bouts with fellow practitioners of his youth were legendary, the stuff to keep the new kids like myself entertained and wanting to learn more, even as the organization underwent drastic changes.

While I did not come in contact with him often, through my own instructor and through friends who trained under him he had a huge impact on my pursuits. 

RIP, you shall be missed!


----------



## arnisador (Sep 2, 2013)

.


----------



## Takai (Sep 2, 2013)

.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Sep 2, 2013)

.


----------

